# Species identification



## Destben (Apr 6, 2018)

Any clue what species this is?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 7, 2018)

It looks like a mix between a radiated and a leopard, but let's ask @HermanniChris


----------



## Destben (Apr 7, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> It looks like a mix between a radiated and a leopard, but let's ask @HermanniChris



That’s what I said! I wasn’t sure though


----------



## Markw84 (Apr 7, 2018)

Based upon it's overall shape, the pattern on the plastron, and the lack of a nuchal, I would say this is a cross between an Indian Star and a Leopard.


----------



## Destben (Apr 7, 2018)

I know we don’t condone mixing species but I think it’s a beautiful tortoise!


----------



## domalle (Apr 7, 2018)

Destben said:


> View attachment 235391
> 
> Any clue what species this is?



I think it is an old very worn Indian Star.


----------

